# Need tricycle ID



## rideahiggins (Oct 30, 2014)

*Need tricycle ID Stamped metal tank jet on the step*

Picked this one up today. It's cool looking but I have no idea what it is. The jet on the rear step reminds me of the jet on a X53 chain guard. So anyone know what it is?


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 31, 2014)

Nobody has an idea who made this.


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Junior toy company*

I know its wrong but the room is starting to spin


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 1, 2014)

These trikes of the 1930s are sometimes hard to ID, hard for me anyway. Hedstrom, Steelcraft (Murray), Junior, Garton, and other makers all made streamlined models.

Dave


----------



## rideahiggins (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks like it could be a 1938 Junior Skyline Velocipede.
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/images/research/junior22.jpg


----------

